# Generations of G23



## Shootist (Apr 21, 2007)

After years of enjoying trips to various indoor ranges, on Wed I'll pay off the 2nd half and be the proud owner of a G23. 

The reason I bite the bullet..... :smt002 

I'm a cameraman for a TV news station and over the years have gained the trust of the city and county police. (due in part to the highly respected reporter I often work with.) With this trust comes the ability to go on SWAT raids and such. Apparently one of the goals of being a street thug/ gang banger/ drug dealer, is not to be on TV. Mom would be so proud.

Since this is my first handgun..... hmmmm. Guess I planned on getting more but didn't realize it yet. Anyways, for my 1st I went used. The range/dealer knows who had it prior and spoke highly of him and the way he maintained his weapons. After much searching around I can't seem to find out exactly what the differences are between the 1st, 2nd and 3rd generations, other than minor grip mods. Is that it or is there more. Once I pick it up on Wed I assume I could use the serial number to find out which I have. 

Thanks for all the great info on the site, I've learned alot already.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As you said, the most noticeable change was when the frame went from plain to finger-grooved. The most recent change modified the extractor to better act as a loaded chamber indicator, as some (IMO, misguided) states are now requiring such things on all newly manufactured guns.

There have been several small internal modifications over the years, such as larger/differently shaped locking blocks, frame rail mods, different magazine followers and bodies, etc. None of that should impact you as an owner unless you decide to change some of the internal parts; in that case, you'd need to know what parts are involved so you don't mix-N-match a bad combination. You could head over to www.glocktalk.com and check the General Glocking forum and its subforum for more info on exactly what generation gun you have.

In any used handgun (not just a Glock), I'd make sure I fed it quality ammo (not the cheapest bargain-basement unmarked gunshow reloads); check the magazines, and if they look well-worn or the spring feels weak, get a few new ones; if it doesn't come with an instruction manual, find one and read it (I'll see if I can help with that); and for long-term storage/use, I'd suggest an extra recoil spring assembly (just a few dollars, cheap insurance in case the original breaks during shooting or disassembly/reassembly).

Welcome to The Dark Side. Most of us are pretty friendly here... :mrgreen:

EDIT: Here's a link to an early Glock instruction manual; if you need a newer one, let me know and I'll see if I can scare one up.

http://stevespages.com/pdf/glock.pdf


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With DJ as he covered it all. Good luck and enjoy.


Best Baldy..


----------



## DFAULK (Mar 27, 2007)

I've owned/shot several revolvers, but my G17 is my first real auto other than a Ruger MarkII when I was a kid. You should love the gun, it's light, easy to operate and take down, actually I can take down my Glock faster than my Super Blackhawk.


----------



## Shootist (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys. As it turns out it IS a 3rd generation.:smt023 Other than the sights being a little off it's clean and pristine. Waiting for my CCW and making a final desicion on a tuckable IWB.


----------

